# Advice when shipping live shrimp?



## Laurus (2 Apr 2021)

I'd like to preface with the fact I'm in the UK and will probably only be shipping to people in the UK for the time being.

I've never bred shrimp before, let alone shipped them, however I'm planning to breed them and would like some advice on what specific equipment I might need. If any of you have posted/do post shrimp then I'd greatly appreicate links to, say, the boxes you use, or the heatpacks, or the insulation, or the bags.
They're neocardinia shrimp, if that makes much of a difference.

Thanks!!


----------



## dean (2 Apr 2021)

These are what you need They are lined with polystyrene then a thermal bag inside that and a heat pack 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurus (2 Apr 2021)

dean said:


> These are what you need They are lined with polystyrene then a thermal bag inside that and a heat pack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've just signed up, just waiting to be accepted as a member now. Do you use them as a courier? Or do you just buy their boxes?


----------



## noodlesuk (2 Apr 2021)

There are a few other threads also:-

<Shrimp Posting>
<How to Post Shrimp>

I've ordered online from a few suppliers. Seem to be breathable bags, in a polystyrene outer . Or newspaper in a strong box. Never received one with a heat pack in. Shipping seems to be either RM Special Delivery or APS overnight. Think main take home points are put some moss in the bag for the shrimp to cling on, tape the corners of the bags to stop them getting trapped.


----------

